# New cabinet with good cooling and lots of space



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey folks, 
My current config:
Intel Core i7-950 (D0)
Corsair XMS DDR3 8 GB
GA-X58A-UD7(Rev 2.0)
Seaagte 1TB ST31000524AS + Samsung SP0822N
Zotac GTX 470 1280mb

I have a Zebronics Bijli (1st edition) cabinet  which is very poor in terms of cooling and has very little space to accomodate all hardware with a long GPU.

Pls suggest a new cabinet ideal for this config. I might also want to upgrade to Liquid cooling in the future, so please consider that. Also recommend a good quality PSU as i currently have a cheap VIP 600W PSU. It should be able to handle at least 2 way SLI.


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

Budget for cabinet & SMPS separately?


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

PSU is not of great priority now. 1st thing that I need is a good cabinet. I was considering the NZXT Phantom Full tower.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are thinking of phantom then u should have a budget of atleast 9k. Phantom is a great cabby. You can also look for corsair graphite 600t. But currently your first priority should be the psu. U are running on a time bomb!!


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought the Phantom full tower was available fr around 6k in lamington rd. It  looks xtremely impressive. The 600T seems to be v.good according to numerous reviews. Any other good ones? Theres a huge range and i just cant decide.

People told me that. But why?

that my psu was a time bomb


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

because it is a local unreliable PSU on which you are running a power hungry card and thinking of checking your PSU's explosion capability by adding another 470.so better buy a good 600w psu at around 4k.
btw the nzxt phantom which is available at 6k is phantom 410 and is not a full tower but still looks and feels like its elder brother.for cheap water management case you can go for 400R but if and only if you are planning to buy corsair H100 or cooler with similar dimensions or thinner.you will have problem with DRAm slots if you buy a radiator thicker than H100.
It will help us a lot if you fix your budget and let us know it.


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everybody. Budget is yet not fixed, but the final cost can always be reduced by around 2K coz the people at lamington rd are reasonable. Basically I want my rig to be extremly neat and good cable management and good airflow. My GPU runs @ around 70c idle without overclocking(factory overclocked card), which is why i wanted liquid cooling. Forgetting all previous requirements, should i first buy a PSU or cabinet looking only at my current config, coz overheating could damage my rigs parts, and my Bijli is a faliure at any kind of cooling. Please recommend only cabinets with long GPU support, coz its a big pain to have 2-3 hdd slots blocked


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 10, 2012)

I would suggest phantom 410 and corsair 750tx which will be under 15k.


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm. Any cheaper alternatives not compromising on quality? Anyways, I feel that the 410 looks cheap compared to the full tower


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 10, 2012)

If not the phantom then you can get the 690 2 advanced or carbide 500r. Both will be under 7k.


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

carbide 500r looks good. Ill probably go for it. Is it available in lamington coz people complained of its inavailibility in India.

btw my PSU recommendation is 490W according to CoolerMaster PSU calculator


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

ditch that calculator and go for a 600 or 700W psus as it will be there with you for some time in future and you are thinking about SLI.go for 500R its a great cabinet.


----------



## Navid (Apr 10, 2012)

What abt gx650?
Will my comp seriously blow or i could upgrade my psu after ~2 months?
Thx


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

Until and unless you are quoting your budget, its hard to recommend any particular model. Secondly, Coolermaster GX series is not that good.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 11, 2012)

go for the 500r. Its spacious and has nice cable management. Plus if u can get the components from smc you can get glacialtech ax 900 under 7k. Its modular and has 80+ silver certification.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 11, 2012)

Better mention the approximate budget or this discussion will reach nowhere buddy.


----------



## Navid (Apr 11, 2012)

Aproxx budget can only be decided after my exam results are out 

screw the SLI part of my plan


----------



## Navid (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally i might take the plunge today  . Any final recommendations?

Ive thought of buying Corsair 500r and the PSU next week.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 13, 2012)

^^
hey hold your cabinet purchase till may because corsair has released  new case vengeance at the same price point of 500R i.e., $139.99 and looks awesome.you may want to buy it.
Vengeance Gaming Cases ? designed for travelling gamers, with durable steel construction and high-airflow designs, they?re built for LAN party dominance


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 13, 2012)

Go for it. The vengeance cases will take time to arrive at our shores. Also they are almost the same cases. So which psu have u decided?


----------



## Navid (Apr 14, 2012)

Rejoice!! NZXT Phantom Full Tower Available for 7k. Isnt that way better than 500r?
Also i think ill go for the TX750 non modular.


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that's a very good combo. Go for it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes way better. So go for it and best of luck.


----------



## Navid (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your help. Ill post pics of it when i get it. BTW, what colour should i take? I just love the white but it may get dirty soon(ie off white) which will be a pity. Also black inside the innards of the case would be amazing for cable management.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Black Case with Blue LEDs looks cool for my taste.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 14, 2012)

If you want some eye candy then the red one. The black can cover bad cable management easily!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 14, 2012)

my vote for tech_wiz idea.black with red light will look amazing.


----------



## Navid (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally got my white Phantom full tower with GS800(TX750 was not available n i thought gs800 would suffice). Its just great and HUUUge. I bought it from prime abgb, and their service was excellent. Honestly, its the first time i have ever seen such a huge and good looking cabinet. I was stunned when i saw it for the 1st time. Btw, my gpu now idles @ around 50c n my cpu @around 45c.


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

Congos.

And post some pics here:-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html


----------



## Navid (Apr 14, 2012)

Phantom full tower - 7.5k
CM GS800 5.9k


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice. Closing now.


----------

